# Playing with Pink Momma



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2011)

I germed 6 beans  and all six up and growing..I am Testing this one for a friend ...I Feel Good things coming here..


*SHed Inc* 
1200MH/cfl  veg area  on 24/0
Flower room#1  4x5x7  2k HPS 
Flower room#2  3x4x7 1k HPS

Not sure what Flower room they will get yet

Ill update as They show changes...or I get bored:giggle: untill then

Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this the  plant tc grew with  those beautiful pink pistills
?


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 8, 2011)

Man i wish you a big green mojo after that shulphur thing. 

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for looking in...

*Lemon **Jack*....No these are made by a friend of Mine and This is the first (Test) grow of these...So far Im like

*bho*...Thanks brother..It was a serious set bac But Ill rebound fine...Theres allways plants to grow...



okay friends...I transplanted these to 1Gallon pots..they will stay in these till Sex shown....Bring on the Ladies:heart:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 12, 2011)

Great attitude -- "There are always plants to grow." Ain't it wonderful?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 14, 2011)

:aok: 4u


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm watching........ tell me about your soil please...... and are the 1 gallon pots their flowering pots?


----------



## BBFan (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey 4U- How you been?

Yeah, I'm interested in what you've got in your soil- couldn't tell what it was on the surface in the solo cups.

MOJO to ya.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2011)

:ciao: *Grower13 *and nice to see ya *BBfan  *been a while...Hope yall haveing a Great Hollidays..Yall share this:48:  while I explain what  I do there..


I germ my seeds by soaking for 24-36hrs...then into damp papper towel in a zip bag then on top the cable box and a hand towel over it for darkness...in 24-36hrs  I should have tap roots.(which I like no longer than 1/2inch)..then I fill a solo cup up 1/4 with soil and place the sprout in the soil about 1/2 inch deep...dampen soil and place on tray with propigation mat under flourecent(sp)...IMO...the white sides in the cup mak a great reflector...They come out a bit stretchy like 1-1/2inch...I then fill solo cup up with perlite maybe 1/2inch thick...also thinking its reflective..then in a week or so the leafs reach the top and I top off the solo cup with soil...I transplant to 1 gallon..then the females get placed in 3-5  gallon...Hope that clearifys...now pass that Joint over


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

What a rebound, that shed is gonna be all green again soon by the way it looks


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 14, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What a rebound, that shed is gonna be all green again soon by the way it looks


And maybe a lil pink


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 14, 2011)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2011)

Were working on it *duck* thanks for stopping by

*Lemon*...Im hopeing for some PINK


*bho*...:48:


Heres a quik update as these are growing real well...


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking good, i am pulling up a chair for this one. Always intertesed to see new stains  Good luck my friend


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

:48::fly::stoned::ciao::watchplant:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 15, 2011)

:48:


----------



## ray jay (Dec 16, 2011)

:icon_smile: :48:


----------



## Sol (Dec 16, 2011)

Hiya 4u

 I found some of your stuff on other boards, and i give ya props ( What you young whippersnappers are sayin these days, right?) for all the research you have done, seems you did the same as i , cast out the knowledge net and sift out the good ones from the bad and ended p here, huh? Good choice, well peace and will be growin right along with you myfriend.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice to meet ya *Sol*...thanks for the kind words..Not sure if ya carry another name??  good stuff up in here..

take care and be safe


----------



## Sol (Dec 16, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Nice to meet ya *Sol*...thanks for the kind words..Not sure if ya carry another name??  good stuff up in here..
> 
> take care and be safe



 no other name and only here,  i only lurk on other boards for info 

  Your babies look good


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 17, 2011)

Great looking plants 4u.  I'm in on this one!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 17, 2011)

:ciao: 4U :48:

Those babes are growing fast and looking green!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2011)

Lookin nice and lush growth, 4u. Glad to see u back up and runnin' and tryin out a new strain. Can't wait to see how she buds and smokes.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for looking in...I fed them today and sprayed azamax...Ive decided totake these to week 5  and then place in flower room..need to make room for some more up and comeing strains:yay:


take care and be safe:48:


----------



## Irish (Dec 27, 2011)

looking good so far... 

you still make your own soil 4u? my compost blends worked superb on my first full on organic grow. round one is complete. got a couple hanging yet to get jarred today, or tomorrow, then concentrate on the green shuffle. lol...

mojo for some pink babies...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2011)

:ciao:  *Irish*...Nice too see you..hope you and Ell had a wonderfull Christmas...Yes I still make my own ..I reuse as well...this beeing the 9 run with this soil..just add amendments:aok:...Ill get some pics up later in week..

take care and be safe:bolt;:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2012)

okay started up the Small flower room and placed these in..Sure to find a few females  ...really not much look at yet  but here they are


----------



## CaLiO (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how the Pink Momma turns out . . . I'm tuned in!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2012)

Some fine looking plants 4U.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for stoping by  friends...pulled 2 males  spotted 3 females and have 1 unknown

Have a great Day


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 4, 2012)

Yum, Yum:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2012)

:ciao: :ciao: :ciao:  *4U*


----------



## tcbud (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy New Year Buddy!

Looks like the rebound is going GREAT!  Whoop!

Can't wait to see if they live up to their name.  Pink Pistils are so purdy.


----------



## Irish (Jan 6, 2012)

bump... 

looking good 4u...:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2012)

LAst one was Male:hitchair:  that leaves    3 females..:hubba: ..My Favorite is#4 She has a nice Dark color with lots of side branching...Lets see how she fills out eh:icon_smile:


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking good and healthy! Green mojo for your ladies! I'm really getting into this forum, I like it a lot now that i've been here for a little while. It's gotten me more and more interested in doing what we all do!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 10, 2012)

"Passion" is definitely the correct word.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 10, 2012)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> "Passion" is definitely the correct word.


 


:yeahthat:


:ciao:  *Grower13*

*:48:*


----------



## Irish (Jan 11, 2012)

looks good 4u...i got all my mamas in soil today, and the blh...


----------



## robz (Jan 17, 2012)

:icon_smile: Hey boyz. Guess I got a new spot to keep tabs on you all. Cool cool :hubba: I never really gave this site a fair shake. 4u 12000 + posts really? Holly ****! You come here often lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2012)

*robz*:hitchair:

you should..

:rofl:



Hres What we have and I must say they are something to be hold..:hubba: ..remember these are in 1 gal pots so the real potential IMPO is in the medium...And BOY will these ladies Produce,,,Cant wait to see what this Stain Holds ..More to come


take care ane and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2012)

:doh:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks great, green mojo your way sir


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 18, 2012)

v day is now my new favorite holiday---thanks for the preview *4u*---:48: ---gonna be hangin' over here for a bit


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2012)

:heart: Hi Kandy, oh and you too 4U!


----------



## robz (Jan 18, 2012)

Very nice 4u. I'm going to run mine in small pots too with Coco as my medium. 4 week veg untopped & force flower. They look pretty Black Dalia dominate.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahhhww! I've been quietly admiring your lovely Pink Mommas growing up... & ya post a pic of your pom Kandi. I have to tell you again how cute she is. Im with Rosebud :heart: gotta throw a :heart: up for her... 
Those Pink Mommas look fantastic!


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 22, 2012)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking nice 4u :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry for the delay on posts...they are frosting up nice  maybe another week or so:icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 16, 2012)

nicely done *4u*---still waiting for lift off here---looking good---my mouth is watering---:cool2: :ccc:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2012)

:clap: beautiful pink ladies u got there, 4u. :cool2:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice-n-frosty!


----------



## Lobstah (Feb 16, 2012)

4U those look wicked good, id sprinkle a little of that pink mamma on my toast in the morning, it would be my wake up call.... got question the clone box in the pic from above what fluorescent lamps are you using???  thanks for info garden looks awesome !


----------



## Irish (Feb 17, 2012)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

Looking sweet :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2012)

took one these other day and maybe take the other two this weekend


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice 4u.    4,5, or 6.  BPOTM.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 22, 2012)

you set a fine example---:yay: :headbang: :woohoo: ---verrrrry nice *4u*---thanks for the preview brother


----------



## kaotik (Feb 22, 2012)

man that looks great.
 nice job m8 (and the breeder too  )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2012)

these are now in the JAr and cant wait to puff on her....she is very triched and smells like lemons


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 1, 2012)

mmmmm lemons


----------

